# Looking for advice on investing 200k.



## tech (16 Aug 2011)

OK I have 200k just matured in the last few weeks, looking to put it away agian to make some money for me?

Where are the best places to put it away for a max of 2 years 
I want my deposits secured and safe

Thanks


----------



## Slim (16 Aug 2011)

Have a look here. Might be best to split it across at least two institutions to avail of the €100k guarantee.

http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showthread.php?t=90481


----------



## tech (21 Aug 2011)

PTSB are offering 4.1% AER , Gross 3.95% interest up front !


----------



## jonocon (21 Aug 2011)

i lodged a little more than that with ptsb for 18 months, they gave me 6.65% and i get the interest monthly, told them i was going to ebs but they offered me more. ask for an "ad on" to their rate, they will give u more than advertised, guaranteed, play hardball, 200k is a lot of dough


----------



## The Ghoul (21 Aug 2011)

jonocon said:


> i lodged a little more than that with ptsb for 18 months, they gave me 6.65% and i get the interest monthly, told them i was going to ebs but they offered me more. ask for an "ad on" to their rate, they will give u more than advertised, guaranteed, play hardball, 200k is a lot of dough


That's amazing. From previous posts EBS offered you 6.5% and PTSB then offered 6.65 to get/keep the custom. Not too surprised that PTSB wanted to beat EBS but am surprised that you got the initial offer from EBS.

Just to be clear, we are talking AER here as opposed to Gross on these 18 month accounts? The EBS 18 month account is advertised as giving 6.5% but gross, not AER.


----------



## jonocon (22 Aug 2011)

To get my interest on a monthly basis the rate with PTSB is actually 4.5%, i told them EBS was offering 6.5% and I would go woth them, they called me back 5 minutes later and offered me 6.65% with interest paid monthly into my bank account, they tried to sell me the interest first account at 6% but that doesn't suit me, i either want the interest at the end or have it drip fed to me monthly as income. all rates are gross


----------



## paperclip (23 Aug 2011)

I didn't realize you could haggle with the rates 

I have around 80k to invest myself... I'd like to keep around 15k in an on demand account, and the rest in a deposit account.

I bank with PTSB and I see, according to the best buy, they have the best 1 year rate at 4.10% and 6% at 18 months.

Couple of questions though... 

Is it not safer to get your money out of the Euro, sterling or oz $ etc... I'm reading a lot of that going on, on here.

Does the post office not give a rate of 9%.... or does that mean your money is locked in for 5 years or something?


----------



## Black Rock (23 Aug 2011)

*NTMA State Savings*

*NTMA State Savings* is the brand name used by the National Treasury Management Agency (NTMA) to describe the range of Government savings products offered by the NTMA to personal savers. The NTMA offers a range of products from variable rate weekly deposit accounts to 10 year fixed term deposits and Prize Bonds. 

Irrespective of the original term, with all NTMA State Savings products, *your money is not locked away* as you can have it all back (and any interest due) on demand at any time - repayment takes a maximum of 7 days. *However, the longer that you can leave your money the greater your return.*

The tables below show you the net and gross return that you will get if you need to cash in your savings before the scheduled maturity date. 

Given the favourable tax treatment of NTMA State Savings™ products, when drawing up comparative rates tables, for accuracy, it is _grossed up_ total return rates that are needed for comparison with the total return on other products offered by financial institutions, which are subject to DIRT at 27% on the full amount of the interest paid. 

The grossed up rate is calculated by taking the net after tax rate that is actually paid out by the NTMA as shown in table 1(a)below - 
*Table 1(a) *
*NET TOTAL RETURN*
*This is the net return actually paid out by NTMA after tax / tax free *

…….......10 Year......5 ½ Year......4 Year........3 Year
…….......National.....Savings......National.....Savings 
............Solidarity...Certificate..Solidarity…..Bond
*END*.....Bond............................Bond
*YEAR__________________________________*
1.......... 0.73%........2.10%........0.73%........*2.20%*
2.......... 1.46%........4.60%........1.46%........*5.20%*
3.......... 2.19%........8.00%........2.19%......*10.00%*
4.......... 2.92%......12.20%......*13.92%*
5.........13.65%......*17.50%*
5½....... 0.00%......*21.00%*
6.........14.38%
7.........*27.11%*
8.........*27.84%*
9.........*28.57%*
10.......*47.30%*

Dividing the above figures by 73 and multiplying by 100 to take account of the 27% DIRT rate and this provides a table of “Grossed Up” rates which can be compared directly with the rates being offered by financial institutions.


*Table 1(b) *
*“**Grossed Up" **Total Return *
*This is what you need for comparison with the alternative returns being offered*
……………10 Year......5 ½ Year....4 Year........3 Year
…….......National.....Savings......National.....Savings 
............Solidarity...Certificate..Solidarity…..Bond
*END*.....Bond............................Bond
*YEAR__________________________________*


1.......... 1.00%........2.88%........1.00%........*3.01%*
2.......... 2.00%........6.30%........2.00%........*7.12%*
3.......... 3.00%......10.96%........3.00%......*13.70%*
4.......... 4.00%......16.71%......*19.07%*
5.........18.70%......*23.97%*
5½....... 0.00%......*28.77%*
6.........19.70%
7.........*37.14%*
8.........*38.14%*
9.........*39.14%*
10.......*64.79%*

An Post are agents of the NTMA in respect of the range of “NTMA State Savings” money but An Post do not hold on to or manage any Government savings money but instead every day they hand such money over to the NTMA to be managed by NTMA alongside all the other Irish Government debt.


----------



## cashisking (23 Aug 2011)

*Is that 6.5% aer*



jonocon said:


> i lodged a little more than that with ptsb for 18 months, they gave me 6.65% and i get the interest monthly, told them i was going to ebs but they offered me more. ask for an "ad on" to their rate, they will give u more than advertised, guaranteed, play hardball, 200k is a lot of dough





The Ghoul said:


> That's amazing. From previous posts EBS offered you 6.5% and PTSB then offered 6.65 to get/keep the custom. Not too surprised that PTSB wanted to beat EBS but am surprised that you got the initial offer from EBS.
> 
> Just to be clear, we are talking AER here as opposed to Gross on these 18 month accounts? The EBS 18 month account is advertised as giving 6.5% but gross, not AER.



Is that 6.5% AER


----------



## daheff (24 Aug 2011)

jonocon said:


> i lodged a little more than that with ptsb for 18 months, they gave me 6.65% and i get the interest monthly,


 

I'm a little unsure from your posts, when u say you are getting 6.65% is that an annual rate or the rate over 18mths (ie 6.65/18 =3.69 %)?


----------



## bacchus (25 Aug 2011)

All  PSTB rates here


----------



## jonocon (25 Aug 2011)

daheff said:


> I'm a little unsure from your posts, when u say you are getting 6.65% is that an annual rate or the rate over 18mths (ie 6.65/18 =3.69 %)?



6.65% over 18 months=4.45% AER


----------

